# Rave Fudge



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it really gone or I am blind? I could not find it on their website...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

No, it went about a week ago.

Sig and IJ seem to be their permanently available blends, the others come and go.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

shame - me and SWMBO enjoyed that especially in milk. Still, IJ is my go-to at the moment which seems to work well in most forms IMHO.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Liked their Cuban Serrano (they may have had to re-name it) and their Rwanda red bourben. The latter is great for Xmas, it has a chocolate orange thing going on.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Loved fudge! I hope they bring it back. I had a coffee morning at my flat when i got my new machine as most of my friends wanted milk based drinks Fudge was hands down the favourite on the menu! Tastes so good as a flat white.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

yes fudge is gone, i asked and they said it 'may" come back next year but no promises and the next closest they do to the fudge is the signature blend


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

What about this?

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/christmas-blend


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I got an email back from the them. Fudge is seasonal and should be back in May. They suggested as an alternative the Signature blend but also the Ugandan beans which should be great with milk.


----------



## kj-88 (May 14, 2014)

Shame, I really enjoyed the Rave Fudge.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

are there any other blends out there similar to Raves Fudge from other roasters? (looking for a replacement)

Or something similare to Northern Tea Powers Deerhunter blend from Has Bean?


----------

